# Broadland Leisure Vehicles - Acle Norfolk ....Any good ?



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Evening all Lady Dinger and i are looking at a new / secondhand potential motorhome and have seen one advertised at this dealership.

has anybody had dealings with them ?

Any feedback would be most appreciated

Dinger


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*broadlands*

Bump

Anyone please


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Not had any dealings with them but have used Becks, also in Norfolk and they have been absolutely fantastic - including sorting out an engine problem (on a 2nd hand van) about 11 months after we bought the van.

Can definitely recommend them.

Denise


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Simpsons, Gt Yarmouth usually get good reports.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Although I have never bought a van from him (Merv) but have known him for about thirty years (Not Socially). He has been in the local motor trade all this time, used to be called 'Mr Beetle'....yes selling and repairing VWs with a natural progression through Campers and then moved out of the city to Acle about six years ago. Unfortunately well of the beaten track there is little passing trafic so he must be doing something right to still be in business. We had my wifes Polo repaired by them some years..no problem and he also sold a Kontiki for a collegue of mine's mother following her husbands death, and dealt with them very well........So while I can't vouch for him entirely,thats his history that I know of.....(Is it the 544 you're looking at?)


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*broadlands*

yes thats the kiddie.....do you know of it


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Andy,

Is this the van http://www.leisure-vehicles.com/ref3.htm

Cheers Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Is this the van http://www.leisure-vehicles.com/ref3.htm
> 
> Cheers Steve


Doubt it as Dinger moaned about the cost of the one I have got in stock and mines a year younger !

OK mine is a letf hooker but you can always park SWMBO in the other seat!

Peter


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> CatherineandSteve said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andy,
> ...


In my humble opinion SWMBO is more than capable of being in the drivers seat.

If I remember rightly dinger when we tried to look at the one at John Cross we got kicked out because it was closing so didnt have a chance to have a good butchers at it. (is that the one youre on about).

Pat


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Dinger

We have had this model from new and we are both extremely pleased with it in every respect; the only difference is that ours is LHD and auto.

Is it in as good a condition that the two photographs suggest?

Roger

(Formally from Caister and Sue is from Fersfield near Diss)


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Broadlands*

Evening people

Yes, this is the model Steve , hope you and Catherine are both keeping ok

just looking at the moment..........wheat from the chaff and all that

Peter ........

A year younger granted...but more money , without the double floor more milage and LHD...apart from that ... :roll:

Oh for the record

lady dinger is a very capable driver. Just ask any of the prisoners she has driven to one of her majestys hotels in a 6 cell prison van.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Ding.. no I don't know the van but I had a look on 'tinternet.hoping for the the dinnette version, this one has the same layout as our current Hymer so we discounted it. (We are only two miles from him.)


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dinger,

I had a habitation check done by Broadland a couple of years back, as part of the trade in deal for another dealer. I stayed and kept a eye on what was happening, and a very through and professional job was carried out. ( He did know I was "in the trade")
I did have a quick look at the MH's he had for sale, but as we had already ordered our new one I didn't really take much notice of prices etc. but they all looked clean and tidy. 
Merv is a great character, those who know me will know I can talk the hind legs off a donkey, but he could beat me no problem.
So be prepared!!

Colin


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Dinger

You have a PM.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Soon to know*

Our Chausson is currently at Broadland having numerous items attended to - I expect it to return this coming week. If you want to know the outcome send me a PM.

Ray


----------

